# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Amaretat

## luleshtrydhe

Jane disa amareta qe shiten me kile ne Tirane afersish $12 kilja,por problemi eshte se une jetoj jasht Shqiperie dhe ato qe mora atje mbaruan. Di ndonjeri prej jush receten a gatimit per keto amaretat me arra?

Ps:shikoni foton per cfare amaretash behet fjale!flm

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Amaretë?! Kjo duket si muffins lol


Nqs është muffins, është gjëja më e lehtë në botë dhe recetat për to janë me dhjetra  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## luleshtrydhe

jo jo eshte amarete nuk eshte muffin. Eshte me te njejten leter mbajtese dhe duket e tille por eshte amarete me arra dhe shitet ne Tirane.Askush nuk e dika receten ketu?

----------


## PINK

miell paska brenda. 

ca arra po. 

besoj te ndihmova. lol

----------


## BOKE

Meqe i kam qejf dhe une keto, gjeta kete recete:

http://joyofbaking.com/AmarettiCookies.html

----------


## luleshtrydhe

Faleminderit Boke!
Do ta gatuaj neser kete receten tek link edhe do te them nese ishin te njejtat.

----------


## kryenece

> Jane disa amareta qe shiten me kile ne Tirane afersish $12 kilja,por problemi eshte se une jetoj jasht Shqiperie dhe ato qe mora atje mbaruan. Di ndonjeri prej jush receten a gatimit per keto amaretat me arra?
> 
> Ps:shikoni foton per cfare amaretash behet fjale!flm


Tani ke libri "Pasticeria ne familje" ka nje recete amaretash. Po ta shkruj ketu textualisht, mbase te hyn ne pune.

 "Amareta me arra.
Per 3 te bardha veze: 5 l gjelle sheqer, 3/4 filxhan caji me arra te grira, 1l gjelle miell.

Amaretat kane nje proces teknologjik te nderlikuar, por me perseritjen disa here arrihet realizimi.
Te bardhat e vezeve perzihen me sheqer ne banjomari ose ne ane te sobes ne temp 40-45 grade celsius deri sa te shkrije sheqeri, por jo te rrihen; te perzihen e te mos krijojne shkume. Hiqen nga zjarri ( banjomaria), hidhen arrat e grira e perziehen mire pa i rrahur, lihen te ftohen pak e pastaj i hidhet mielli. Perzihen, hidhen ne qeske pasticerie e hapen ne tave te shtruar me leter furri. Madhesia varet sipas deshires. Vihen te piqen menjehere ne temp 150-170 grade celsius. Pas pjekjes hiqen me gjithe leter nga tava, kthehen permbys e me furce ose pambuk te lagur me uje njomet letra, duke u kujdesur qe te mos njomen amaretat, pastaj hiqet letra. Ne te njejten menyre pergatiten edhe me bajame ne vend te arrave."

----------


## Marya

aman mi korathone me thuaj nje recete amaretash , nga ato te buta , te mira fare , se vdes per amareta po kot me dalin gjithmon , nuk di ti qelloj ......

----------


## Marya

si behen amaretat  :buzeqeshje:  qe ta servir me likor shalqini :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Po duro mi goc,se jam ne pune! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## TikTak

ja si bohen amaretat. hudh miellin gjalpin arrat sheqerin ene lluku lluku ene lluku lluku o bon amaretat hahahahahahahahahaha. mos harroni me i hudh gelqere

----------


## Marya

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
po me te verdhen e vezes  cfare te bej?
dhe sa kohe duhet te rrine ne furre moj kryenece?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> aman mi korathone me thuaj nje recete amaretash , nga ato te buta , te mira fare , se vdes per amareta po kot me dalin gjithmon , nuk di ti qelloj ......


Keto jane amaretat e mija te preferuara. Do mundohem te gjej nje foto, qe ti perngjase atyre qe bej une, ose ose, po pate durim, prit kur te bej perseri edhe tu bej nje foto. 

Atehere:  (sic thote my honey bun)

Perberesit:

1 veze
1 filxhan gjalp
1 gote miell
1 luge gjelle nisheste
2 filxhane qumesht
1/2 luge kafe sode buke
3 filxhane sheqer (sheqer pluhur me mire)

I perziejme te gjithe perberesit deri sa te behet nje brume pak me i bute, se ai i byrekut (amon kush flet per brume byreku...:P)
Hapet brumi me okllai (pec) dhe behen forma rrumbullake me gote uji (me gryke te vogel ose gote vere).

Mbushja: 

recel qershije
arra te shtypura
kanelle

I perziejme te treja bashke dhe me nje luge caji, mbushim petet e ndara already ne forma te rrumbullaketa. E palosim dhe i shtypim anet ne menyre qe mbushja te mos dale jashte gjate pjekjes. Tani pas palosjes , marrin forme gjysmehene. 
Furren e ben 355 F. Une aq e gradoj , pothuajse per te gjitha embelsirat. Merr nje karrike, merr edhe  nje top leshi me shtiza e fillo boj i trike aty ke dera sobes e mos ik, se .... :ngerdheshje: 
I le ne furre derisa te zverdhen dhe i heq. Mos i hiq pernjehere nga tava, leri te pakten 2-3 minuta. Pastaj veri ne nje pjatance sa jane te ngrohta dhe pudrosi pak me sheqer pluhur. Jane shume te buta dhe shume te shijshme. Per zotin, tani qe e shkrova , me leshoi goja leng.  :Lulja3: 

Po erdhi prape tiktaku, t'i thoni qe jane pa qelqere.  :perqeshje:

----------


## kryenece

E tani doemos qe kohen nuk e ka ai tefteri/ libri, por disa minuta, duhet ti rrish ne koke e ta shohesh qe te mos rrembehen e digjen.

----------

